# Soil Test - Current Plan and looking for recommendations



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

My lawn looks _pretty good_, weed free, fairly dense, and its green. But I'm not here for _pretty good_, I want excellent. My problem is I can't seem to get it to the next level, super thick "double dark" green and I always seem to have a brown layer just above the crowns (seems to be clippings that don't decompose fast enough, doesn't have the spongy feel of thatch).

I've been soil testing for years and always found that I have alkaline soil, different tests range from 7.4 - 7.8. I've read a ton in the past about using elemental sulfur to lower pH but it seems its not practical in existing lawns nor is it economical with the amounts necessary. My lawn is mostly *** and PRG and I think they can adapt well to these pHs anyway. (Correct me if I'm wrong please)

My plan so far has been more frequent feedings at rates of .4 - .65lbs N/1000 using ammonium sulfate based fert (15-1-3) and Milorganite. My sandy loam soil has dictated I do the more frequent feedings described.

I've looked into NEXT products to try to up my game, specifically: Dethatch, MicroGreene, and RGS. Can anyone provide other recommendations or confirm my current practices based on this info and my soil test? I'm just not seeing the results I'm striving for.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Do you know who the test method for this soil test? M3?

Your soil pH is on the high side like mine. It is something that you just learn to live with and adjust to it. For example, use Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) as your nitrogen source for the slight help in pH. Iron is not as available to your roots, therefore using foliar base iron (aka Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate FAS or other foliar sources) could help bring color to your lawn and avoid chlorosis).

Your CEC is 13.3, which is good at holding nutrients. You do not need to do frequent feedings, but they are helpful if the time allows it.

Phosphorous is at a good level and there is no need to add more if you mulch mow.

Potassium looks low (not knowing the test method). The ideal way is to use Sulfate of Potassium SOP (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft on the months the lawn is growing and not in late fall. It is hard to find, so check in the hometown section for your area to see if some members know of a place.

Lastly, sulfur (I like that they called it sulfate sulfur) also seems low. The use of AS and SOP will take care of this.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

The test was done by AgSource Labs. I see here (https://www.agsourcelaboratories.com/turf/soil/soil-health) that they use Haney H3A for their "Complete Package", I however, went with just the Basic so am unsure of if the same method is used there. They do provide another link (https://www.agsourcelaboratories.com/Portals/11/Tech%20Bulletins-Ag/Turf%20-%20Understanding%20Soil%20Health%20Letter%20F-17410-18.pdf) but if they specify their test method here I'm not familiar with what it would be.

Appreciate the advice!! A few follow up questions, would a FAS product just be something listed with iron and ammoniacal nitrogen as the N source? And does a foliar application like that last very long or is it something that only is taken up in the existing leaf? If I can't find Sulfate of Potassium will Muriate of Potash work?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you give them a call and check ? If it is Haney, then the recommendations will be different.

This  FAS  thread has different products. A lot of us are using FEature for FAS since it doesn't stain. The applications last for around a month, but it depends on grow.

MOP will increase your potassium too, but it is not as nice to the soil as SOP. If you can't find SOP, then use MOP until you can find SOP.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

@g-man Confirmed that they did use Haney H3A on my test results. How does that change things?

Appreciate the FAS thread, thanks! Noted on SOP vs MOP.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@kainpj I don't have significant knowledge of Haney tests. It uses a weaker extraction than the m3, so ppm values should be lower than the m3.

I don't think your plan should change after looking at it again. Add P and use FAS with AS for nitrogen.


----------

